# Necesito un poco de ayuda



## RwD (Feb 28, 2010)

Buenas!!

Estaba buscando a ver si alguien me pudiera ayudar.

Tengo un circuito en el cual de un circuito integrado me salen dos señales con las cuales puedo encender un par de leds. Dependiendo de unas variables se me enciende un led u otro, es decir, manda GND PWR o PWR GND y los leds estan colocados de tal forma q dependiendo de la señal se encienda uno u otro.

Bien ahora mi problema es, esa señal es la señal que va a decir a un motor en q direccion moverse, con las agujas del reloj o en direccion contraria, pero claro, necesito como mínimo 4,5 V y del circuito integrado sale exactamente 1 V.

Habia pensado en tener ese voltaje por un lado y por otro una fuente q me alimente directamente los motores, aislada de todo el cicuiterio. Y para ello habia pensado en optoacopladores, especificamente en un modelo PC847 del cual adjunto la datasheet (http://sharp-world.com/products/device/lineup/data/pdf/datasheet/pc847x_e.pdf)

Tenia este en mente, puesto que teniendo dos motores, tengo 4 señales, sentido agujas del reloj y sentido contrario de los dos motores.

Ahora mi gran duda o dudas son:
1-¿Este me valdria para los voltajes de los que estoy hablando? 
(1V de entrada a leds, 4,5V~6V para alimentar motores por el lado del trasistor del optoacoplador)
2-Los voltajes de 1V los he medido con un led encendido, osea consumiendo, sin él consumiendo el voltaje, asciende hasta cerca los 2,5 V 
¿los diodos de dentro del optoacoplador consumirian igual q los leds reduciendo el voltaje hasta 1V? 
¿Podria simplemente antes de meter la señal al optoacoplador poner los leds, también como indicadores de la direccion, pero con la principal funcion de que consuman para tener ese voltaje?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2010)

Si tienes > 700mV de salida te alcanza para saturar un transistor, y con esto manejas, circuitería mediante, cualquier tensión.
Incluso puede manejar un "Puente H" que alimente tu motor en ambas direcciones de acuerdo a la señal aplicada.


----------



## RwD (Feb 28, 2010)

cierto, 
seria algo de este estilo?
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm

obviamente, uno de esos para cada motor y simplemente en las señales A y B introducir las señales que yo obtenia anteriormente.

Mirando mas cosas sobre Puente H, ya que era algo que desconocia, he encontrado puentes H en circuitos integrados como por ejemplo el IRF7105 (http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/irf/irf7105.pdf)

He cogido la informacion de esta pagina:
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteHSol1.htm

segun lo que pone ahi:
F1=0, F2=1, B1=0 and B2=1 - motor avanza;
F1=1, F2=0, B1=1 and B2=0 - motor retrocede;
F1=1, F2=0, B1=0 and B2=1 - motor detenido.

por lo tanto F1=B1 y F2=B2 cuando avanza y retrocede.
con las señales que tengo yo mandandolas a los F's y a los B's del esquemita que hay en esa página podria funcionar no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2010)

Correcto, pero en ese puente H en particular, necesitas mas de 1,5Vcc para activarlo, son 2 transistores (Q1 + Q5) que forman una especie de darlington.


----------



## RwD (Feb 28, 2010)

Haciendo mediciones, el voltaje de 1~1.5V lo obtengo cuando tengo leds que se encienden para comprobar la salida y supongo que consumen, puesto que si quito esos leds la señal aumenta a casi 3V 
¿con esos 3 V seria suficiente?

¿como puedo saberlo para no andar preguntando? quiero decir que si me podrian explicar como calcular lo que necesito o donde mirarlo en el datasheet


----------

